# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  HITNO: TKO IDE UZ KRAPINE U ZAGREB

## apricot

danas, najkasnije sutra ujutro do 8, bi iz Krapine trebalo donijeti neke rodine panoe koji su nam važni za sutrašnje otvorenje Gnijezda

ako postoji netko tko radi u zagrebu i ide prema ovamo...
ili, ako postoji netko kome ne bi bilo teško danas popodne sjesti u auto i to donijeti...

nažalost, nitko od nas ne može mrdnuti jer smo zbog obaveza prema udruzi, spnzorima, pokroviteljima i medijima.. neprestano na netu  :/

----------


## MIJA 32

Apri ja mogu otići navečer kad završim s poslom...oko 19 sati

----------


## apricot

mija, ne moraš u krapinu, ima neki bus u 18:30, tip će poslati, a ti moraš:

biti na autobusnom kolodvoru i to pokupiti
odnijeti u Gnijezdo
povesti muža s bušilicom (ivarica će ti objasniti gdje bušite, treba 12 rupa)
dok on buši ti odeš u neku knjižaru i kupiš one velike plastične korice/kutijice/omote/kako god se zvalo za DVD, 10 komada.
i uzmeš račun

mija, ovo je sve neophodno, angažiraj još 10 ljudi ako treba, ali to MORA biti napravljeno.

dragi forumaši, ima li koga za ispomoć?

----------


## MIJA 32

Čekaj polako...imaš pp

----------


## macek

mija32, ja ti mogu pomoći (samo ne oko bušenja - ja to ne bi radila prvi put, a mm nemre)
ajde da se čujemo, bit će lakše.
na pp ti šaljem svoj broj.

----------


## apricot

cure, super ste!
sve riješeno!

----------


## MIJA 32

Sve je riješeno i izgleda super :D

----------


## apricot

MIJA, od neba... pa dovde!

----------


## MIJA 32

> MIJA, od neba... pa dovde!


nemoj zahvaljivati to je samo mrvica u odnosu na ono koliko ste vi ostali napravili...a osjećaj sreće i zadovoljstva ogroman  :Heart:

----------

